# Strong recommendation: USE A DIMMER plug for electric cold smoker attachment!



## webpoppy8

Hi folks,

I have an MES 30 and the Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment, and I started trying something a few months ago that has worked so well I wanted to share it.

Adding a dimmer plug to the cold smoker has resolved a problem I'm sure many others have had - excessive generation of smoke from the attachment.  I'm sure Masterbuilt had to tweak this to select a wattage that would generate smoke in winter as well as other times of year.  Also, they need to get smoke generating fast with high power so that stupid owners like myself won't think they were ripped off.  On warm Summer (or early Fall) days like today, the smoke is just too much and can be bitter.

I start the cold smoker with the dimmer on full power, and in 15 minutes when the smoke starts really going, I reduce it back.  With a regular ("potentiometer") dimmer like mine, there isn't much precision, but I pull it back about halfway.  I check again maybe 30 minutes later and further adjust.

Tweaking for thin blue smoke is easy and reliable and my cooks and cold smokes are better than ever before.

I'm attaching a photo of a $15 Lutron, not to endorse it but just to inform you.  

Smoke on folks!

- Andrew Wolfe


----------



## dward51

As long as the dimmer used is rated for at least the MES cold smoker element wattage that should work great.  I looked on the MES website and did not see the wattage in their specifications.  It should be on a plate somewhere on the cold smoker body though.  I can imagine it's more than 200-300 watts though.


----------



## Braz

I use this router speed controller from Harbor Freight.
https://www.harborfreight.com/router-speed-control-43060.html

Braz


----------



## daveomak

4000 watts for $16...

I have 2 that I use...


----------



## johnmeyer

Does the MES cold smoker have some sort of motor running an auger that advances the chips to the heating element? If so, a light dimmer might cause that motor to malfunction eventually. The heating element should be just fine. I'd have to see the entire device in order to suggest a better solution (and maybe the one you have documented is perfectly fine).


----------



## Braz

No. No auger. The chips feed by gravity, till they get stuck in the chute which they usually do.


----------



## johnmeyer

Well, if no auger, the dimmer idea should work perfectly.


----------



## daveomak

braz said:


> No. No auger. The chips feed by gravity, till they get stuck in the chute which they usually do.



Do you notice a few VERY LONG pellets where it gets stuck ??  If so, pick those out when loading...


----------



## webpoppy8

daveomak said:


> 4000 watts for $16...
> 
> I have 2 that I use...


4000 freakin' watts???


----------



## webpoppy8

dward51 said:


> As long as the dimmer used is rated for at least the MES cold smoker element wattage that should work great.  I looked on the MES website and did not see the wattage in their specifications.  It should be on a plate somewhere on the cold smoker body though.  I can imagine it's more than 200-300 watts though.



150w - no problem.


----------



## webpoppy8

braz said:


> No. No auger. The chips feed by gravity, till they get stuck in the chute which they usually do.



Cleaning that chute is key.  When I've gotten it really clean, they slide down like butter and six hours later it's just ashes.  Not even sure I know how I did it!


----------



## checkdude

Braz said:


> I use this router speed controller from Harbor Freight.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/router-speed-control-43060.html
> 
> Braz


Hi. I know that this is old but just came across this. I have the same unit but can't get it to work right. It will not dim-power down .it seams to start around middle and go up from there. Any inside why? Am ready to give up.


----------



## daveomak

Router speed controller does not have the oompf for a heating element....   Try this SCR....


----------



## checkdude

Thanks Dave for your reply. I did see your recommendation before, unfortunately it was after I purchased this one. From some feedback it was saposed to work. Aww well.live and learn. In the meantime I got so disappointed in my trials I ended up buying a new mes digital bluetooth 30 in instead and am loving it!  Smoking is fun again.


----------



## Braz

daveomak said:


> Router speed controller does not have the oompf for a heating element....



Dave,
The router speed control is rated 15 amps and the cold smoker draws 1.25 amps (according to the spec label). What am I missing?
 I have not experienced any problem using one with my cold smoker. I start off with full power and once the chips are smoking well I dial it back to around 50% power.


----------



## daveomak

Several folks have had problems with "router speed controllers"...   I'm going to assume because of the duration of use at higher wattage...  like a smoker heating element being on for hours...    where a router is intermittent and the wattage reducer has time to cool...  
I didn't see where checkdude noted the wattage he was trying to control...  I have to assume the worst case scenario when replying to posts that are missing pertinent information...
I could have noted, "It should work perfect for you"...  others have them work just fine....   OR....   It works fine for me, what are you missing...
In my opinion, you are missing the same stuff I am missing...  All the facts...  I don't have a position to protect...   I'm just here doing what I can to help folks.. 
If your cold smoker works fine, that's cool...  1.25 amps is a bit different than 7-10 amps some elements draw...
Be aware, when folks post of situations, they don't always provide necessary, accurate or enough information to come to a scientific, accurate or reasonable conclusion....  
Then there is the quality of Harbor Freight stuff....  some is great, other stuff, not so great...  My experience anyway ...
18 of 152 reviews are 1 (one) star...  11.8% of the folks think they are junk or close to junk....   either you got lucky or checkdude is one of the 11.8% that thinks it sucks...


----------



## checkdude

Sorry for not providing all information . You are absolutely right!  Even though I have a new smoker to use I would still like to get this to work. Was trying to use this to control masterbuild analog which is 1500w I believe. Took of the factory heatsink and added finned one 3x bigger to shed heat. Tried it on table lamp and at the minimum setting the light was still half on. Mabey I should just junk it (not much cash in it)and follow your advice on the DROK . Or the YEECO you posted about some time ago. Being in Canada sometime availability is limited. I was not bad mouthin harbor freight.likely the fault is mine.


----------



## johnmeyer

Several of the reviews of that Harbor Freight controller note that some adjustment might be required, something not for those without a little experience with electronics. Here is a quote from one of the reviews:

_Needed to slow down a angle grinder modified for grinding on a lathe. Like some reviews have stated the lower section of the dial doesn't do anything. If you are mechanically inclined you can adjust the pot on the circuit board underneath the rear cover. With it unplugged from power, take out the 4 screws gently tilt the cover over. You will see a small hole in the circuit board "center left", the adjustment pot is on the other side of the board. Using a small flat blade screwdriver turn to the right just slightly to make slow down further than factory settings. Only takes a small adjustment. Put the cover back on and trying it, if slower is needed repeat until it's where you want it. Works great for me at a great price._​


----------



## daveomak

Checkdude....  I know you were not badmouthing Harbor Freight...   Sounds as if you got one of the "non-performing" controllers...   The SCR I noted...  I have 2...  one is in use on a 1500 watt electric frying pan to reduce the wattage when on, as to not burn food...   I can control it to simmer stuff nicely while the element is on continuously....   works perfect...  has for a couple years...   I use it to control one of those "outboard" motors folks use in the kitchen to whip food, make sauces...  doesn't throw stuff all over the kitchen...   the second one is in line to control heat in my curing chamber...


----------



## checkdude

If I wasn't so cheep I would have gotten auber pid to do the job lol. If I ever get this right I'll be back to post about it.


----------



## SonnyE

I use natural convection. Heat rises.
A mod box, AMNPS, 96" of dryer aluminum duct tubing, and a stack on my MES.

If I was to choose a control device, I'd opt for Dave's SCR drive.


----------



## nanuk

webpoppy8 said:


> 4000 freakin' watts???




Hah...  I took Dave's recommendation, and got the 10K watt one, for only a coupla $ more!

Now, I need to wire it up and heat sink it in a box of some sort.


----------



## AzBTO

Has anybody tried something like this for the cold smoker? Rated at 6 amps, 720 watts. You might be able to mount an electrical box over the current off / on switch and replace that switch with this? Maybe a little hammered black paint to make it build in? Thoughts?


----------



## AzBTO

sorry, duplicate I guess :(


----------



## daveomak

This unit works very well...   $16  Amazon..  I have and use 2 of them..  I control 1500 watt elements...

Yeeco AC 110V 4000W SCR Voltage Regulator Speed Control Driver Dimming Dimmer Thermostat Governing Temperature Governor Fan Motor Controller


----------



## AzBTO

I saw that but I was hoping to find something as small as possible (as well as being safe) and mount it permanently some how. Any pics on how you have it mounted?


----------



## daveomak

Small ???  2 1/4 x 4 x 1 1/4"....
For mounting, I cut a 12 ga appliance extension cord, hooked it up about 2' from the male plug...

Size:*AC110V 4000W*
Parameters: 
Operating voltage: AC 110V 
Max Power: 4000W (Connected resistive load) 
Voltage Regulation: AC 0V - 110V Adjustable 
*Size: (shell) length 91x wide 59MMx high 34MM *
Usage: 
This product is Connected to 110V AC input, The output is connected to the electric wire or electrical appliances, 
Rotary potentiometer rotating rod, 
Can play speed, pressure, temperature control effect 
Application: 
This product uses the new two-way High Power SCR, 
Because the design of the current max up to 20 A 
A good solution to cool down the situation in the electric wire 
Resistance is too small to cause over-flow problem; 
Can easily adjust the output voltage 0-110V 
Such as:Furnace,Hot water heater tune,Lamp dimming,Small motor speed,Electric iron，thermostat and so on. 
So as to achieve dimming, thermostats, adjusting the voltage effect. 
Can be used for electric power appliances use less than 4000W 
Inductively or capacitive load power should be reduced, the regulator is equipped with two-way high-power thyristor, potentiometers are with nuts and thick oversized radiator with aluminum shell 
Note: 
Note that the load can not exceed the maximum power, otherwise it will burn modules and appliances; 
Try using a resistive load; 
Inductive, capacitive load power to stay for more than half margin. 
packing including： 
1x AC 110V 4000W High Power SCR electronic regulator


----------



## nanuk

I bought the one DaveO recommended, but for a couple extra dollars, got the 10K watt unit.


----------



## daveomak

IMO, the 4,000 watt unit has a much finer control for you temp adjustments... You may need the fine adjustment...


----------



## nanuk

Dave, I'll keep that in mind, as I never considered that

they are inexpensive, even up here that I could get another one, and pay closer attention to the wattage.

My long term goal is to build a wooden/metal smokehouse using an oven element, and that is why I thought I'd eventually need the 10K unit.


----------



## paul nj shore

Dave I bought that unit YEECO my question is can I just wire it between the smoker and the receptacle 
using a extension chord and turning the thermostat to the highest setting ? I have a smoking it #4 

TIA  Paul


----------



## daveomak

If you have an analog smoker you can...  If it has electronics inside, probably not...  You need full 110 for the electronics...  
You can install it on the element..  unplug it, wire between the element and incoming wire...  
On my MES30, I installed the dimmer on the element...  
Wire coming in to the element goes up to the YEECO...  From the YEECO down to the element...  That's it...  
Then, you can turn the heat setting up to the "high limit" you set...  Then adjust the YEECO to a % and wait for the temp to stabilize...   adjust as necessary until you have your temp....   The element never turns off...  No ups and downs of temperature... All of the original electronics function normal....    Unfortunately, I did the dimmer BEFORE SCR's were readily available..  but it works the same, only a bit pricier back in the day..  I think I got the dimmer for $70 on ebay...  $55 is a lot of beer...  LOL...


----------



## daveomak

If you have an analog smoker you can...  If it has electronics inside, probably not...  You need full 110 for the electronics...  
You can install it on the element..  unplug it, wire between the element and incoming wire...  
On my MES30, I installed the dimmer on the element...  

I have the upper limit set to 101 F....   and the smoker running at 67 F....  I have bacon in there now and do NOT want the smoker to get above 100 ish...  Preferably never get above 70 F for cold smoked bacon...





	

		
			
		

		
	
....


----------



## paul nj shore

Thanks  Dave , I do have the Analog  :)


----------

